# Women



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I was off today and the wife was only working half day.

She says that she wants to go to the retail park to M&S because her mum needs a couple of new bra's (her mum is ill) do I want to come. Now the wife and I don't see eye to eye on clothes shopping because on numerous occasions she says I should make an effort and go with her, and I usually say I don't want to because walking around women's clothes shops bores me, with this in mind I say OK. Just before we go I said wouldn't you be better off just ordering them online, she says it's £3.45 delivery, I said it will cost more than that in fuel, she says something about colours. Anyway off to the park we go and we take the dog because he doesn't like being left out. At the park, she goes into M&S and I walk the dog around the park because it's too hot for him to be left in the car. Half an Hour later she comes back to the car (Bud and I are waiting outside the car) and says I just want to pop into Next, so I said OK. 15 minutes later she comes back and I said do you want to go into any of the other shops, she says no. Now driving out of the retail park she says she would have liked to go into town and look around the shops, I say well there is only so much standing around Bud and I can take before we get bored, so she has a moan about me not making an effort, I moan back saying I can't win.

What is it with women? she is quite happy to drag me around women's clothes shops for hours knowing it bores the crap out of me. I always say if you want to go shopping ask one of you friends or go by yourself and spend as long as you like. She always says I should make an effort, I always say why would you want me to come knowing it bores the crap out of me and then moan when I have a face on cos I am bored.

Rant over you can't sodding win.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

just keep quiet, nod and follow.

works for me
:lol:


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah that's women, they love to shop.
I have finally got out of it, and she goes with one of our 2 daughters while I play with her new mk1 TT. Everybodies happy.
she needs a little girl to buy clothes for.....more expensive in long run tho.............


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

My other half often asks if i'll go shopping with her. I put my foot down nowdays, whenever she gets caught I end up down the police station helping them with their enquiries.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

fut1a said:


> I was off today and the wife was only working half day.
> 
> She says that she wants to go to the retail park to M&S because her mum needs a couple of new bra's (her mum is ill) do I want to come. Now the wife and I don't see eye to eye on clothes shopping because on numerous occasions she says I should make an effort and go with her, and I usually say I don't want to because walking around women's clothes shops bores me, with this in mind I say OK. Just before we go I said wouldn't you be better off just ordering them online, she says it's £3.45 delivery, I said it will cost more than that in fuel, she says something about colours. Anyway off to the park we go and we take the dog because he doesn't like being left out. At the park, she goes into M&S and I walk the dog around the park because it's too hot for him to be left in the car. Half an Hour later she comes back to the car (Bud and I are waiting outside the car) and says I just want to pop into Next, so I said OK. 15 minutes later she comes back and I said do you want to go into any of the other shops, she says no. Now driving out of the retail park she says she would have liked to go into town and look around the shops, I say well there is only so much standing around Bud and I can take before we get bored, so she has a moan about me not making an effort, I moan back saying I can't win.
> 
> ...


Errr, So you think making an effort = driving her there and taking the dog out so you dont have to go in the shops? You have made zero effort rofl, either go round the shops with her for an hour or just man up and say your not going in the first place, a half arsed attempt is always going to end in moaning.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Errr, So you think making an effort = driving her there and taking the dog out so you dont have to go in the shops? You have made zero effort rofl, either go round the shops with her for an hour or just man up and say your not going in the first place, a half arsed attempt is always going to end in moaning.[/quote]

You're going to tell me off even more now cos she drove 

I had an excuse for not going into the shops, it was too hot to leave the dog in the car thank god.

I usually man up but I thought I would please her and make the effort, but that was a waste of time because I still got moaned at


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm a woman and I hate shopping. You should have chosen more carefully! :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You're doing it all wrong!
Go with her in to every shop, make a few comments like you're half interested in what she's looking at ..... but all the time keep eying up all the talent that's floating around in there. Exchanging a few smiles with a couple of the ladies helps as well. You don't have to be blatant about it, she'll soon notice what you're doing and before long she will ban from going in any of those shops with her. :twisted:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

A happy wife equals a happy life..... Well that's what I've been told :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> A happy wife equals a happy life..... Well that's what I've been told :roll:


You've been informed correctly Jase!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > A happy wife equals a happy life..... Well that's what I've been told :roll:
> ...


Sometimes it's a little easier to give in a little along with a little compromise. On the occasions I go shopping with wifey there's usually a nice meal at the end of the event just to say thank you for being a good boy  
I'm not being patronising, honest..


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Cloud said:


> I'm a woman and I hate shopping. You should have chosen more carefully! :lol:


I'm glad I'm not the only one! :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't remember the last time I went clothes shopping with my wife, in fact I don't really remember the last time I went shopping :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Main problem with my SWMBO is she will find something, try it on, then decide to go to 5 other shops, trying similar things on before buying the one she tried on first 2 hours ago.

Why can't women be more like men when shopping, see something you like, it fits, so buy it, possibly in 2 different colours to save you going shopping again for a while


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

YoungOldUn said:


> Don't remember the last time I went clothes shopping with my wife, in fact I don't really remember the last time I went shopping :lol:


That's the spirit ! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> I'm a woman and I hate shopping. You should have chosen more carefully! :lol:


I'm with you on that Karen. I can't see the reason why I should trudge round shops. There are better things to do!

But I have a question for the OP: does your wife accompany you when you go to Homebase/B&Q/Halfords/Maplin/PC World? If she does, does she put on a face?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Good point Dani...
Mines quite patient tbh so only fair I go occasionally don't you think ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> Good point Dani...
> Mines quite patient tbh so only fair I go occasionally don't you think ?


That's the spirit Jase [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

